# Flagging from a coffin blind



## kody (Jun 27, 2003)

Looking for good flagging techniques while concealed in a Xlandr coffin blind. The problem I have is the flag is the wrong direction if you use a conventional t-flag. Looking for a good technique that reverses the flag and looks real. ANY GOOD IDEAS!!
Thanks,
Kody


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Check out Chris' photo album in the Gallery. Theres a pic that shows the technique!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Any flagging will get the attention of a goose. you could use a bath towel and it would work just has good as a flagman T flag. There is no technique to flagging, look at what Tim Grounds does.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's the pic dblkluk mentioned. It's pretty relevant I guess considering I'm flagging out of an Xlander.










I'll have to argue with ya GB3, but of course there's nothing wrong with varying opinions. If you're flagging without a technique than what are you really trying to accomplish with a flag? Movement is what we're both using it for, but why not stand up and break dance if any movement is all you want?   (gotta rub your hunting buddies) You're imitating a goose, so your flag has to act like a goose.

I only use flags on a pole, and I like to have the back end unattached to the pole. I feel it better imitates a flying goose. I'm trying to imitate two things with the way that I flag, a bird shifting around the spread and a goose stretching it's wings.

If you're running traffic (now you got me saying it dblkluk), and you're not on the X, you're using a flag to simply get their attention. Whatever it takes to get them to turn and come take a look......and at that point I'd agree with GB3 and anything can work. But when they start working your spread you're looking to finish the flock. When the birds are within 1/2 mile but further out than say 150 yards, I like to imitate a goose shifting around the spread. Take some time when scouting and watch how a goose acts when it gets up, flies around and how it looks when it lands.

The other time I like to use it is to imitate a goose stretching their wings. This can be simulated using a flapping decoy, but I use it with a full body and the flag. I normally put a decoy next to where my flag lies on the ground. I try to make the flag look like the wings of that decoy. 1-3 quick flutters is all you need to do. I'll do this quite a bit....but just enough to get their attention.

Effective flagging works the best on pressured birds. They've seen a ton of motionless spreads (and a lot of badly used flags), and you need to reassure them they're real. Try it...works for us!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I like to use the flag when the birds are on the corners. Meaning they are circling and not coming directly at you. Often birds will swing downwind a good distance from you to make the approach and I like to flag when they are just starting to turn. This will usually turn them all the way and make them come directly at you.

When they are at a distance I have picked up bigfoots and waved them when I didn't have a flag with and that will work to get there attention.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

When I was young my dad and uncles would tell my cousins and I to run around the decoys to attract the attention of geese at a distance.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

You know things are really slow when you stand up to take a leak and nothing comes in to the dekes.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Back in the good snow goose days, things would get slow and someone would get up to walk around and all of a sudden there would be snows coming in. Now this was back when we would wear whites and sit right in the dekes. I am convinced that the movement is what did the trick. We actually tore up old bedsheets and towels for flags before we knew anything about commercial flags.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Every day is different. We have had days where we flag them all the way to the ground, and other days where the birds will flare at 200 yards from the flag. Day in and day out I believe that you are better off just using the flags to get there attention, or on the corners as our "special" little friend GG has stated. Once the birds have spotted the decoys, they know where you are, and at that point AT MOST just use the flag sparingly. To much flag from one spot looks unnatural and will give up your location. If you are hunting in a worked field in a layout blind, you location will be scetchy enough, and you don't need to be waving a flag saying "I'm over here goose!" Although Hustads flag pole seems to be a solution for this, I am still not 100% sold on a long flag pole. I think it is too hard to get the subtle motion out of the flag. Just my opinion though. All in all it just takes experiementation, some guys swear by a flag, some by the decoys, and some, like me, who swear by there goose call. To each his own.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks Decoyer. Its good to know you think I'm special. Some swear by the call, some by the decoys some by the flag and if your Tyler you just swear. Alot.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tb said:


> You know things are really slow when you stand up to take a leak and nothing comes in to the dekes.





> Some swear by the call, some by the decoys some by the flag and if your Tyler you just swear. Alot.


I thread and 2 instant classics. :rollin:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That was a good one Jed!! If only some off these guys on the site could hear my borauge when something goes wrong or right! :lol:


----------

